# Is Tannin needed in Skeeter Pee?



## moesagoodboy (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm getting ready to make my first batch of Lon's Pee. I have all ingredients except for tannin (tannic acid) 3/4 teaspoon. The closest supplier is 25 miles away. Can I skip it or add later on in the process? The recipe calls for it at the beginning.


----------



## Arne (Mar 30, 2013)

I would say just go for it. Think you can add the tannin later, do not actually know tho. Bet without it in it will still come out good. Arne.


----------



## moesagoodboy (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I was beginning to feel like a wallflower. Everyone else who makes a panic pleas for assistance gets a reply within moments, I get 23 hours. I did just go for it, and then low and behold, my wife found some in Kutztown PA just 7 miles from my home. By my reading of the recipe this stuff is slow to start and waiting days to add would probably make no difference. Again, much thanks.

Joe


----------



## Arne (Mar 31, 2013)

That stuff is pretty forgiving. you can make it pretty much anyway you like. I usually add a couple bottles of lime, bout 16 oz. Seems like it helps smoothe the lemon out a bit. I also use welches cranberry or strawberry to backsweeten with. 14 oz. frozen concentrates. 1 per gallon. Also make it the oriional way. It is all good. Be a little careful with it, after it gets some age on it, the alcohol hides in it. Tastes like lemonaid and the allcohol does not come forward. It can make you talk funny, Arne.


----------

